# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Manual de Producción de Camote

## Bruno Cillóniz

El manual solo es una guía de lo que se sugiere hacer para lograr buenos rendimientos en camote. Al final todo depende del esfuerzo que hagamos para producir bien el cultivo. Hay una relación directa de la cantidad de tiempo en que usted pasa en el cultivo con el éxito de este. Este manual es un pequeño aporte del proyecto USAID-RED a los productores de Honduras.  *Contenido:* 
    * Análisis de Costos de Producción de Camote
    * Requerimientos del Cultivo
    * Manejo del Suelo
    * Variedades de Camote
    * Distanciamiento, Densidad y Arreglo Espacial
    * Siembra o Transplante
    * Control de Malezas
    * Fertilización
    * Riego
    * Barreras Rompevientos
    * Plagas y Enfermedades
    * Cosecha, Recogido y Transportado
    * Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas, HACCP y Mantenimiento de los Registros  *Autores:* Ricardo Lardizabal *Editora:* MCA-Honduras *Año:* 2,007  http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...ci-n-de-camoteTemas similares: Seminario "Producción y Exportación de Camote y Papa Peruana" Manual de Producción de Berenjena Manual para la Producción de Sandía Manual Técnico de Producción de Stevia Manual de Producción de Papa

----------


## carlos flores

bueno tardes , tengo 12has de camote variedad milagro , busco compradores si alguien esta interesado por favor enviar su precio de compra .
la producción es de 35 t/ha. aprox.. zona de supe pueblo-barranca-lima. a la altura del cruce ruina Caral.

----------

